
Tell HN: As CEO do you give Christmas bonuses? If yes, here's rule #1 - hoodoof
If you are a CEO who gives Christmas bonuses then you need to follow this simple rule:<p>The first recipient of any Christmas bonus must be your wife&#x2F;husband.  You must give them a present or department store gift voucher equal to the value of the best Christmas bonus you give your employees.  If you can&#x27;t afford to give a Christmas bonus to your wife&#x2F;husband, then you can&#x27;t afford to give one to any of the employees either. The Christmas bonus present to your partner is separate and additional to any Christmas presents you would have got them anyway.<p>Of course the money comes from your salary.<p>Thus endeth the lesson.<p>You may thank me in the comments for improving your relationship immeasurably.
======
greenyoda
A bonus given to employees is an incentive to keep them working for the
company, to make them feel the company cares about them (which it probably
doesn't - they'll be fired as soon as the company doesn't need them anymore or
can't afford to pay them), to instill in them a sense of obligation to the
company so that they work harder. The bonus is a corporate expense that's part
of the employees' total compensation: employees pay taxes on it, and the
company deducts it as an operating expense. It's _not_ a personal gift from
the CEO.

If you feel you need to pay your partner a "bonus" to keep them from getting
jealous of your employees, your relationship is built on very shaky ground.

~~~
dogstraightup
Completely agree...Not sure if OP is serious or if their post is a bad joke.

------
venomsnake
Mixing personal and business finances is a bad idea.

------
AznHisoka
does the same apply if you're a woman ceo with a husband? Please answer.

Also what does having to be a ceo have to do with this advice?

and are you suggesting if I give my spouse a very expensive gift every
Christmas our relationship will be better automatically? I don't need to
listen to her? Take her to dates? Be kind to her?

